
“Cool” new support / ticketing systems for early startups? - namingthings
Looking for something lighter, unbundled features compared to Zendesk, Intercom, Front, etc. Thanks!
======
akkshu92
Freshdesk. It's got a clean UI and is easy to use. They also offer a free plan
for small teams.

[https://freshdesk.com/pricing](https://freshdesk.com/pricing)

And Freshchat for chat. Even they have a free plan.

[https://www.freshworks.com/live-chat-
software/pricing/](https://www.freshworks.com/live-chat-software/pricing/)

------
bnt
Missive is nice, we integrated our tools directly inside of it.

~~~
namingthings
Awesome thanks, checked it out and looks like a nice shared inbox. Does it
have a built in support / ticketing functionality (e.g. forms) and live chat
or do these have to be integrations?

